# Need Turkey Hunters in South GA



## BBond (May 20, 2014)

Hello-

I am over the DNR Turkey Harvest Card Survey.  Every year 2,000 hunters get a card.  I get the hunter's from my permanent cooperator list and also a few random hunters from the DNR Quota database.  However, I have very few if any cooperators in South-Central GA.  I'm talking about Coffee County south to the Florida Line.

If anyone would like to be added to assist for next year please PM me your name and address.

Thanks
BBond


----------



## billy336 (May 21, 2014)

I hunt in Berrien, shoot me a pm


----------



## dday1985 (Jul 8, 2014)

Im in Lowndes Co. if you need any help


----------



## BBond (Jul 11, 2014)

dday1985 said:


> Im in Lowndes Co. if you need any help




Sent you a PM


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Aug 13, 2014)

Jefferson County if it helps


----------



## BBond (Aug 19, 2014)

jimmy2sticks said:


> Jefferson County if it helps



I have some around there but I'm always looking for more cooperators to help out.

Just PM me your name and address.

Thanks
BBond


----------



## richardh8700 (Sep 28, 2014)

*survey*

I hunt Emanuel Co  If I Can help would be glad to do it


----------



## GAMHUNTER35 (Oct 9, 2014)

i hunt in mitchell; baker an calhoun an dougherty


----------

